# GURGAON | Raheja Revanta | 195m | 56 fl | U/C



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Welcome to Revanta a legacy in luxury in the paradise city Gurgoan. Revanta	as defined in the rig Veda is the youngest son born to Surya God and his wife Saranya, the divine master of horses the guardian of forests, the deity of warriors.

Revanta is spread in an area of 18.72 Acers.

Towering high in Sec 78, Gurgaon Located just off NH8 near the Intersection of Northern Periphery Road, Southern Periphery Road & NH8. In close vicinity of proposed Metro line Surrounded by a host of planned 5 Star Hotels, Golf Courses, Shopping Malls, and Office Developments.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

Holy crap


----------

